# AYSO United Central Tryouts this weekend!



## AYSOUnitedCentralEmpire (Jan 4, 2017)

*Tryout Dates *

*Jan 7 and 8 at Ayala Park*

*Jan 14 and 15 Community Park*

*Date/Time* *Jan. 7* *Jan. 8* *Jan. 14* *Jan. 15
9-10:30am* Boys U10-11 Girls U10-11 Boys U12-16 Girls U12-16
*11-12:30pm* Girls U10-11 Boys U10-11 Girls U12-16 Boys U12-16
*1-2:30pm* Boys U12-16 Girls U12-16 Boys U10-11 Girls U10-11
*3-4:30pm* Girls U12-16 Boys U12-16 Girls U10-11 Boys U10-11
Tryout Location

*Ayala Park January 7 and 8*

14225 Central Ave, Chino, CA 91710

*Chino Hills Community Park January 14 and 15*

Peyton Dr, Chino Hills, CA 91709


----------



## timbuck (Jan 4, 2017)

Any word yet on which league they'll be playing in?
That's kind of a big deal (I think).


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 4, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Any word yet on which league they'll be playing in?
> That's kind of a big deal (I think).


I think they are going to keep it quiet for a while, going to see the tryouts since my cousin is interested. Wonder if I recognize any of the coaches that will appear because I highly doubt that the DOC is going to do it all. I'll spill the beans of the outcome, personally I have a hunch that the coaches coming in are going to have there own teams there. I've heard that possible local teams from Man United, Velocity, Freedom, Celtics, Legacy maybe there ...wonder if that's were the coaches are coming from. It can be anyone's guess for now.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 4, 2017)

AYSOUnitedCentralEmpire said:


> *Tryout Dates *
> 
> *Jan 7 and 8 at Ayala Park*
> 
> ...


Do you guys have typos on your schedule,gender time and age division?
So correct me if I'm wrong
Boys U10-11 has tryouts at 9-10:30am, 11-12:30pm, 1-2:30pm and 3-4:30pm for dates Jan7,Jan8, Jan 14, and Jan 15? same goes for the others?

If I'm not wrong I give you Kudos for being very optimistic.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 5, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> I've heard that possible local teams from Man United, Velocity, Freedom, Celtics, Legacy maybe there ...wonder if that's were the coaches are coming from. It can be anyone's guess for now.


The fact that the "AYSO club" is having "tryouts" compromises the "open registration" principle of AYSO.  Another of its tenets is that AYSO personnel are volunteers.  I cannot believe that all these coaches are planning on coaching for free, so it sounds like AYSO has compromised on another of its core principles. 

AYSO is a fabulous recreational program which brings hundreds of thousands of players into entry-level soccer.  In Southern California, AYSO is the gateway and introductory program for most youth players.  AYSO is the dominant program in this niche.

I question what AYSO's reasoning is behind creating a "club" program, and whether it is worth compromising the most sacred of AYSO's traditional principles.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 5, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> The fact that the "AYSO club" is having "tryouts" compromises the "open registration" principle of AYSO.  Another of its tenets is that AYSO personnel are volunteers.  I cannot believe that all these coaches are planning on coaching for free, so it sounds like AYSO has compromised on another of its core principles.
> 
> AYSO is a fabulous recreational program which brings hundreds of thousands of players into entry-level soccer.  In Southern California, AYSO is the gateway and introductory program for most youth players.  AYSO is the dominant program in this niche.
> 
> I question what AYSO's reasoning is behind creating a "club" program, and whether it is worth compromising the most sacred of AYSO's traditional principles.


Here's your answer straight from there website lol.

*Development Over Winning – AYSO United*

_AYSO has made the leap from the world of recreation soccer to competitive soccer. AYSO United is AYSO’s official club program, with a formal try-out process — previously non-existent with AYSO — teams will compete in US Club Soccer or U.S. Youth Soccer gaming circuits._

Soccer News from AYSO – Last week, the American Youth Soccer Organization (AYSO) unveiled its official club program, AYSO United. The club allows players to enjoy more advanced play, participate in intense competition and receive cutting-edge training while still enjoying the benefits of AYSO and its Six Philosophies.

“This is an exciting time for AYSO,” shared Acting Executive Director *Mike Hoyer*. “We wanted to expand our menu of programs to offer a pathway so families can rest assure that their children will have a competitive outlet, if they so choose to pursue that track.”

What makes AYSO United unique compared to other clubs is the guaranteed playing time. We ensure every AYSO United player will get to play at least 50 percent of each match. This is promised at clubs all over the country, but rarely is accounted for. AYSO has delivered on this commitment since 1964. All players need to play to learn, develop and get better!

AYSO United models its program under U.S. Soccer’s Zone 1 initiatives that falls directly under AYSO’s “Development over Winning” approach. AYSO is renowned for its commitment to child development and putting the player before game results. AYSO United will continue this commitment as it values the growth of the individual player. AYSO United’s focus is on skill acquisition for players and the team for technical and tactical capabilities.

AYSO United’s primary difference is that each team is formed through a formal try-out process and will compete in US Club Soccer or U.S. Youth Soccer gaming circuits, which are external of AYSO game rules. AYSO United players will be required to pay AYSO membership and AYSO United membership fees of $62.50, as well as the fixed costs associated with the club experience. Additional costs will include league fees, uniform costs, tournaments, membership fees and coaching fees.

*David Thomas* was selected as AYSO’s National Club Program Director. Thomas manages and facilitates growth for AYSO United. Before AYSO, Thomas served as UK International’s Regional Director. Thomas has a USSF B License and a National Soccer Coaches of America Association (NSCAA) Advanced National Diploma. His expertise, connections and experience will ensure the success of AYSO United programs.


----------



## smr996 (Jan 5, 2017)

It's also about the $...   I have sat thru many Pacific (the other AYSO club) meetings where discussions where had about the large numbers of players leaving AYSO to club at or around 10 or 11 years old...   This is just another way for AYSO to try to retain some of those players....

Whether it will work remains to be seen....  I know my youngest wanted nothing to do with AYSO or AYSO plus after 8...


----------



## timbuck (Jan 5, 2017)

There's already a few threads about AYSO United out there. 
Some say that ayso should stick with rec. soccer. 
But club soccer started dipping into rec level players when they have multiple flight 3 teams per club in an age group.  
I think the timing for AYSO United is perfect with DA taking the top players.  ECNL taking the next level.  And so on.  Why spend $3k to play club in a lower flight when you can do it for less than $1,000.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 5, 2017)

timbuck said:


> There's already a few threads about AYSO United out there.
> Some say that ayso should stick with rec. soccer.
> But club soccer started dipping into rec level players when they have multiple flight 3 teams per club in an age group.
> I think the timing for AYSO United is perfect with DA taking the top players.  ECNL taking the next level.  And so on.  Why spend $3k to play club in a lower flight when you can do it for less than $1,000.


I hate to be the person to give the bad news its not under $1000...in another post I asked what the price would be and what would you get,  this was the response I got.



AYSOUnitedCentralEmpire said:


> Cost is $1500 for the year.
> 
> Includes
> - Spring League/Games/Tournament
> ...


So if you think about it its almost about the same price of your local clubs but the difference is that you know what league you will be playing in, who are potentially the coaches. Yet the AYSO United folks won't reveal who are the coaches because they don't want to give out that information until they finish there commitment (personally I think its because they are planning to bring there teams over). Also they applied to both CSL and SCDSL but they have not reveal it because they don't even know which one they will be playing on.
Also the quote "Why spend $3k to play club in a lower flight when you can do it for less than $1,000" is similar to what they say in for the EXTRA AYSO program in some region.


----------



## TangoCity (Jan 5, 2017)

What is the difference between AYSO United and the Challenge (or Matrix) program that AYSO has already had for two years that plays in Club gaming circuits like CSL and does pretty well at the bronze level (where they had to start out).


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 5, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> What is the difference between AYSO United and the Challenge (or Matrix) program that AYSO has already had for two years that plays in Club gaming circuits like CSL and does pretty well at the bronze level (where they had to start out).


Matrix is all volunteer just like the Extra program and is only limited to certain areas. The United AYSO you do pay the coaches, and it's being done nationally. You can visit the website and it will have a lot of details.


----------



## AYSOUnitedCentralEmpire (Jan 6, 2017)

Tryout update

Jan 7th at Ayala Park

B08 and B07 9 till 10.30
G08 and G07 11 till 12.30
B06,B05, B04 and B03 1 till 2.30
G06 G05, G04 and G03 3 till 4.30


Jan 8th at Ayala Park

G08 and G07 9 till 10.30
B08 and B07 11 till 12.30
G06, G05, G04 and G03 1 till 2.30
B06, B05, B04 and B03 3 till 4.30

Staff

B08 Ali Pourmiri
B07 Ali Pourmiri
B06 Tom Taylor
B05 Alberto Gutierrez
B04 Alberto Gutierrez
B03 Tom Lancaster

G08 Tom Lancaster
G07 Richard Torvik
G06 Richard Torvik
Go5 Richard Jorvik
G04 Tom Taylor
G03 Tom Taylor

Currently these teams will play in CSL


----------



## Sockers858 (Jan 6, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> I hate to be the person to give the bad news its not under $1000...in another post I asked what the price would be and what would you get,  this was the response I got.
> 
> 
> So if you think about it its almost about the same price of your local clubs but the difference is that you know what league you will be playing in, who are potentially the coaches. Yet the AYSO United folks won't reveal who are the coaches because they don't want to give out that information until they finish there commitment (personally I think its because they are planning to bring there teams over). Also they applied to both CSL and SCDSL but they have not reveal it because they don't even know which one they will be playing on.
> Also the quote "Why spend $3k to play club in a lower flight when you can do it for less than $1,000" is similar to what they say in for the EXTRA AYSO program in some region.



AYSO Matrix programs in San Diego range from 450 -$800 at most.

That's includes fall league (presidio) 2(x) tournaments, uniform, bag, jacket and pictures ..

That's a good deal


----------



## jrcaesar (Jan 6, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Yet the AYSO United folks won't reveal who are the coaches because they don't want to give out that information until they finish there commitment (personally I think its because they are planning to bring there teams over).


I think that is the unspoken, yet understood part of the overall picture: Full Extra/Matrix and all-star teams that are moving over to club soccer (as many do every year) can instead stay in the AYSO fold, thus keeping their family volunteers still engaged.


----------



## jrcaesar (Jan 6, 2017)

And, a-ha,  *B04 + 05 Alberto Gutierrez* was the EXTRA coach this past year. So there's part of the answer.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 6, 2017)

jrcaesar said:


> And, a-ha,  *B04 + 05 Alberto Gutierrez* was the EXTRA coach this past year. So there's part of the answer.


He's also part of Man United...part of the rumors were true. Also looks like the remaining staff are buddies or fellow coaches of Tom from Irvine soccer academy which basically train the rec kids for nomads. Ali seems to be a Iranian 25 year old new coach that play semi pro if my resources are correct. So if most these coaches have 3 teams let's see how well they balance the time training and coaching the DD and DS. From experience I've seen this as one of the biggest complains from parents when they get different coaches during games.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 6, 2017)

Sockers858 said:


> AYSO Matrix programs in San Diego range from 450 -$800 at most.
> 
> That's includes fall league (presidio) 2(x) tournaments, uniform, bag, jacket and pictures ..
> 
> That's a good deal


Yes I would agree that is a good deal...what helps is not paying the coach, large registration fees, and league.


----------



## Sockers858 (Jan 6, 2017)

If parents are willing to pay (x) amount small or large it's good for the sport of soccer...the kids are playing, having fun and developing at the same.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 7, 2017)

smr996 said:


> It's also about the $...   I have sat thru many Pacific (the other AYSO club) meetings where discussions where had about the large numbers of players leaving AYSO to club at or around 10 or 11 years old...   This is just another way for AYSO to try to retain some of those players....
> 
> Whether it will work remains to be seen....  I know my youngest wanted nothing to do with AYSO or AYSO plus after 8...


After a long observation of the tryouts it was a great turnout of mainly AYSO kids, which is great if your just going into club for the first time. Yet on the other hand some of staff coaches that were there were also AYSO coaches transitioning to the United club. Is $1500 worth it now if that's who your DD has for a coach? Or would you wait to see if you actually get on the team that has the better coach? That's basically what I informed my cousins which he is no debating if he is better of and taking his DD to Legends, Arsenal, or Freedoms tryouts which is just as local as well. What you peeps advice your family especially if they want there DD to develop?


----------



## jrcaesar (Jan 8, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> After a long observation of the tryouts it was a great turnout of mainly AYSO kids, which is great if your just going into club for the first time. Yet on the other hand some of staff coaches that were there were also AYSO coaches transitioning to the United club.


This sounds very much like AYSO's Pacific Soccer Club tryouts/model in Orange County.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 8, 2017)

jrcaesar said:


> This sounds very much like AYSO's Pacific Soccer Club tryouts/model in Orange County.


Except one big difference $$$.


----------



## jrcaesar (Jan 9, 2017)

Could be. PSC says its $350 to the club, and then the team fees. Still, it's AYSO coaches who are transitioning with their players into club.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 9, 2017)

AYSO should stick with what it does best; entry-level soccer for the masses.  That is not meant to be condescending.  Recreational leagues are the most important of all for the growth of soccer in the U.S. 
Extending its reach into club soccer will not help AYSO in any way.  It may keep a "club" team under the AYSO umbrella for a year or so, but most of those players will move on to more competitive clubs after exposure to the club world.  While AYSO may put together a strong club team here or there, in the overwhelming majority of cases the AYSO team will do poorly.  Kids aren't going to stay on that team for long. 

By creating these quasi-club teams, AYSO may be speeding up the process whereby kids leave its program.  Suppose AYSO has an all-star team where about 5 players are thinking of moving to club soccer.  To save those players from moving, AYSO will make its own "club" team, using about 12 of its players.  But the next year, after exposure, most of those players are going to jump to another club anyway.  Instead of losing about 5 players, AYSO ends up losing about 10.

AYSO is the biggest player in the biggest niche is soccer.  It should keep doing what it already does well, and forego doing what it can  never do well.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 9, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> After a long observation of the tryouts it was a great turnout of mainly AYSO kids, which is great if your just going into club for the first time. Yet on the other hand some of staff coaches that were there were also AYSO coaches transitioning to the United club. Is $1500 worth it now if that's who your DD has for a coach? Or would you wait to see if you actually get on the team that has the better coach? That's basically what I informed my cousins which he is no debating if he is better of and taking his DD to Legends, Arsenal, or Freedoms tryouts which is just as local as well. What you peeps advice your family especially if they want there DD to develop?


If you want a player to just have fun and enjoy the sport, then money savings make sense - stay in AYSO. If you want your DD to develop, get her with a good coach ASAP. Team or level is not important - only coach is.


----------

